# Baby Steps



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This is a couple months old......

But I just ran across it while rummaging through some of the stash.....and it fits the color and texture needed for the next project, and...well....I thought I'd share.

It's from an Icelandic roving that I picked up from a new friend at the last Bishop Hill spin-in......and I spun it on JDog's wheel at a fiber day just outside of Peoria.....

There was one particular Spinning Policewoman who supervised me very closely there toward the end. 

Even J started to show signs of extreme aggravation with the constant barrage of play-by-play advice and "correction".:bored:

Anyhow...... I'm happy with it, for my second serious go of spinning.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like good yarn to me!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

when are you gonna ply it and use it???


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Not gunna ply it.

I think I'd blow a head gasket if I tried that.... at this point, anyway. 

But I have leftover oatmeal, Aran and similar shades in Lambs Pride and various mohairs from a monster sweater that I finished last week.....and I'm thinking mittens, real soon.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice, Good Job, FR! I'm *really *impressed!! You've come a long way since your first ride at the wheel.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*in hushed tones*

Don't tell nobody but, maybe next time I'm up or you come to visit, we could maybe sortuh tackle plying......... :whistlin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ok, i'll at least introduce you to a couple of ways of plying


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR, when I teach people to spin at the wheel I usually START them with plying. Take two strands of commercial yarn and twist them together, makes it really easy to get the hang of 'feeding the wheel' and treadling and watching twist happen (especially with contrasting colours) without also having to handle drafting.

Plying is not scary, trust me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Frazzle: Hushed tones You haven't seen FR spin!!

I think I did start him out with a single commercial yarn to get the feel of the take up and fiber going through his hands. But you know FR ... gotta run before he crawls!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Awww, Forerunner, I had an experience with a Spinning Nazi. Freaked me out, I was trying out a wheel to buy, had been spinning 15 years already, Sheeze, I'm self-taught, now I can understand why the woman went out of business....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I knew there had to be _someone_ else who understood my pain. :shrug:

Now I've got a spinning in public complex. :sob:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

NO Fear, You must forge ahead, there is Always more than one way to spin a cat.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

But, but.....all those old ladies standing around, piercing my very composure with their intensely riveting glares, like a band of hens standing in a circle around a worm hole that isn't quite deep enough to hide in !


----------



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

That's about the best description yet of a group of "experienced" and "helpful" spinners. Har.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Good job! I have to say, I think that "helpful" people like that are probably responsible for discouraging at least as many people as they actually help. When I do something I have taught myself, I always have performance anxiety and am extremely reluctant to do it in front of other people. So good on you for going ahead.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR .... Who you callin' old?????


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, not to worry, Frazzle.

They got to be _lots_ older than me to gain that honor. :whistlin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey! That's one of my guilds you are talking about! They're all very sweet ladies


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, very sweet. 


.......and piercing eyes, to boot !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That probably has more to do with trying to figure _you _out than it does with your spinning.

Looks like I'll be your way the 2nd weekend in Sept to help catch a baby. I'll bring Chumley's stuff he forgot


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Chumley says he didn't forget....

Says he wants to keep his "Up North Outpost" well-stocked, in the event he may ever need to make a run for it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think your yarn looks fabulous. Gotta toughen up that thin skin. Next time, just beady eye them back.... It really is nice yarn so they couldn't have had many complaints about it. Maybe your posture? How thick of a sweater were you wearing?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Actually, I was wearing a black muscle shirt, faded jeans and steel toed boots.

Like I always say, summer is lousy fiber fest weather. :indif:

Posture wasn't mentioned, but I think every possible detail about the yarn, the wheel and the theory surrounding both were addressed.:hair


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> Says he wants to keep his "Up North Outpost" well-stocked, in the event he may ever need to make a run for it.


Then he shouldn't have forgotten his shoes then ...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

He's got lots of spare shoes. :shrug:


----------

